# Moka pot foolishness



## omikin (Nov 25, 2016)

I put my Bialetti Moka pot in the dishwasher in a moment of foolishness and of course it came out with a very different lustre than before. I have replaced it and am using the new one, but I wondered if the old one was still usable at a push, or should I ditch it?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd have thought it should still be usable. While the salt will have attacked the lustre of the finish it shouldn't have actually damaged its integrity.


----------



## omikin (Nov 25, 2016)

I will give it a try in the morning!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

omikin said:


> I will give it a try in the morning!


If you drop dead, let us know.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like you might have to sit with a can of metal polish, and get that luster back.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Or just pretend it's a family heirloom











AndyDClements said:


> Looks like you might have to sit with a can of metal polish, and get that luster back.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

My neighbour did it with the moka pot i loaned her. it wouldnt stop flaking metal. The chemicals must react with the alluminium, i binned it in the end.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

They're usually plated aluminium, if the plating is coming off, bin it.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Apparently, the stainless steel versions are washable in dishwashers. You might get one of those as a replacement if you'd like to continue cleaning them in the dishwasher.

Matt


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

I had a fully stainless one and it survived in the wishwasher although it cost something like 10 times more than the aluminium ones so depends on how much you want to dishwasher it???


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Same happened to me, my GF washed the aluminium one and it started flaking.

Even after "sandblasting" the pot became very prone to molds and stuff.

Replaced it with a stainless steel one and what a difference, like drinking coffee made from fresh Alp water!


----------



## woop (Jan 6, 2017)

Alp water







How bad would it be if I used one put through the dishwasher?


----------

